# Best way to improve running?



## NickB (May 6, 2003)

My run times suck. Seriously. I can barely finish 2 miles, and a lot of it is walking.

Is the best way to improve running stamina and times just to keep running, or are there tricks ?

The running is what's gonna kick my ass in basic :\


----------



## TheStuff (May 6, 2003)

I am a soccer player and I am HORRIBLE at long distance running, but I am absolutly strong with sprints.  For soccer we run a mile under six minutes before practice as a warmup.  Now this doesn't come fast, especially if you arn't a good long distance runner like me, but just run for 30 minutes each day.  You have to build up your stamina and get in shape.  The hardest was having to run the two miles under 12 minutes to make the varsity team.  After three tries, I finally made it with an 11:45 time.  Anyways, since I am not that great at long distance, I do multiple sprints for a long time, or just short sprints.  This is what I would do...

Sprint 100 yards, jog back, sprint 100 yards, jog back, and do this about 10 times.  Then do the same thing, except make them 40 yards.  This will work on your wind, then every Friday or so, go to a track and run a mile and really push yourself.  Running is all about mental blocks and you need to keep thinking to yourself, keep going, or if you have someone you're running with, have them push you and motivate you.  Hope I've helped.


----------



## Ralphie (May 8, 2003)

I used to be on track and the basic thing to get better was to.. yeah just run alot.. so if you are looking to improve long distance time you need to run long distance.

For our team if you were a long distance runner you would basically go out on a 45-60 minute jog every day.. I personally sucked at long distance and I eventually quit.

However, I did play soccer in the past and I was on the fastest guy on my team.. and I was a fullback haha quite funny.

We used to do warmup laps at the beginning and end of the practice.. basically I would run the laps as fast as I could... 5 laps around the field.. I would sprint them all.. or at least mostly. Of course I would also run as fast as I could possibly push myself on the soccer field as well.. the only way to get good is to push yourself to run harder and harder.. I find that running is something in which you just have to push yourself.. for me its never really that I can't run a minute longer or a little faster.. its that I'm lazy.

Either way that was related to sprinting just now but still applies to long distance I suppose.

Like TheStuff said its all about mental blocks and motivation.

Hope this helps


----------



## Xeldrine (May 9, 2003)

What if you burn out under 1 minute? What could you do to improve, push yourself?


----------



## TheStuff (May 9, 2003)

Yes, you'll have to push yourself or you'll never exceed past that 1 minute if you just go for a minute and stop.  Like I said, do short sprints.  About 10 40 yard dashes and constantly sprint the 40 and then jog back.  Like everything else, no pain no gain.


----------



## TJohn (May 11, 2003)

Consistant slow progress is the key to running. Keep a log. Evaluate your carb intake too, make sure you're eating the right stuff in the right amounts for you. Go low GI.

TJohn


----------



## Blieb (May 13, 2003)

I think the key to running is to pace yourself, and push distance.

I think for everyone, there's a point around 7-12 minutes where you think you're going to keel over, but if you push past that, you reach a calm state, where you can run forever.

If you run the same route, pick goal points ... and once a week, beat them, set a new point to make it to.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> My run times suck. Seriously. I can barely finish 2 miles, and a lot of it is walking.
> 
> Is the best way to improve running stamina and times just to keep running, or are there tricks ?
> ...



Hey Nick, 
Im not a pro or anything, but I do run a lot. The key is definetely consistency. If you run 20 minutes one day and 30 minutes the next, the miles you realized your ran will surprise you.
Also, have you tried distraction? Like a walkman?
-Julie


----------



## gr81 (May 13, 2003)

Ther are no tricks buddy, too bad. I used to run cross country in high school and when I began I was huffin and ouffin hard after 3 miles, but before you know it I was doing 12 mile runs without thinking about it, it is just Like everything in life, it takes time and dedication, and in terms of long distance running some stupidity as well,HA.  Hulie is right though, have a distraction like some music, or even better, someone to run with. It is hard to try and get yourself going all the time with no one there to do it with you.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 13, 2003)

I run about 35 miles a week, along with crosstraining and weight lifting. The key to running is basically discipline. Start off slowly and make sure  that you don't increase your mileage too fast and take walking breaks if you feel that they are necessary. Another thing, make sure that you get the proper shoes. I would go to a good running store where they have you run a short distance in the different shoes you try on and look at your form. That way, they can determine the best model of shoes for you feet.


----------

